# MF 165 PTO/multipower problems



## warrior29 (Oct 13, 2016)

purchased 165 w/multipower and have no PTO. we have replaced clutches in drum and o-rings in everything possible. someone please help!!!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy warrior, welcome to the tractor forum.

On the internet there is a U-tube video for rebuilding and adjusting a MF 165 independent clutch. Do an internet search for *MF 165 PTO Clutch Engagement Information and Adjusting *


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G'day warrior29.
Clutches in drum ? do you mean the clutch plates on the independent pto unit inside the gearbox?
Do the hydraulics work?
Let me know and we can go from there.
Happy days.
Hutch.


----------

